# Is Chapman Creative Portfolio Just Films?



## rainydays (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knows what we can include on the creative portfolio list for Chapman's Film Production (Directing) MFA? Is it just films and scripts? I've got some magazines I've done along with art and creative writing exhibitions, and I was wondering if those are things I could include. 

Thanks!


----------



## llueve (Nov 29, 2020)

rainydays said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what we can include on the creative portfolio list for Chapman's Film Production (Directing) MFA? Is it just films and scripts? I've got some magazines I've done along with art and creative writing exhibitions, and I was wondering if those are things I could include.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi rainydays,

I'm also working on my Chapman app and first I re-visited the requirements:

"Upload a one (1) to two (2) page list of activities that demonstrates your potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments. Include in this list specific items that you could submit, if requested, to Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. Each listing should include a brief description of the work and your role in its creation."

To me, the language suggests that you can and should include any material that can demonstrate your potential in directing. Directing involves skills in: storytelling, visual language, working with actors and refining performances -- right? So to me, there are lots of things that could demonstrate these skills outside of film, especially since many applicants will not come from a film background. Examples that come to mind include:
Storytelling - Short stories, screenplays, stage plays. Editing non-fiction videos to make story.
Visual language - Photography, illustrations, comic books/graphic novels/picture books, collages, paintings
Performances - Any acting you have done on camera, choreographing, directing a choir

So, if you have the room to include those magazine examples, I don't see why not.


----------



## rainydays (Nov 29, 2020)

llueve said:


> Hi rainydays,
> 
> I'm also working on my Chapman app and first I re-visited the requirements:
> 
> ...


That's a good point, thanks so much!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2021)

We're interviewing Chapman admissions soon if you have any questions:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

